# Radon Skeen Trail 8.0 Schaltauge



## Maximusradelus (18. Mai 2021)

Servus zusammen, 
Ich habe da mal Eine Frage bezüglich dem ständigen Ärger den ich leider seit Oktober mit dem Kauf meines neuen Radon Skeen Trail 8.0 habe.
 Mir hat es jetzt schon das zweite Schaltauge so krumm gebogen, das ein schalten und einstellen der schaltung zur tortur wird. Dabei ist immer alles einbahnfrei gelaufen bis nach einer Zeit nach steilen Anstiegen das Schaltwerk sichtbar verzogen und krumm war. Weder ein Sturz noch ein Schlag hat das Schaltwerk auf den Touren abbekommen.

Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem oder hat ggf einen Tipp woran das liegen könnte. 

Greetz Maxi


----------

